# HTPC



## Tommy077 (May 15, 2010)

I am wanting to build an HTPC. Can anyone suggest what is the basic system I would need to do this as well as software needed? Right now I need to keep it as cheap as possible as I do not have the house to build a great theater room anyway. I am just wanting a very basic system to get the feel for building them.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm guessing that by wanting to do HTPC, you want the system to perform more than the basic HT type functions. If so, please describe what you want to be able to accomplish. If not, what made you choose to go the PC rout over some of the other options? Also, you might want to be a bit more specific about your goals (room size, screen size, number of intended viewers etc...).


----------



## Tommy077 (May 15, 2010)

I don't know why I said an HTPC. I meant to say a Media Server. Would I be able to use a Media Server to stream videos from the internet, or is it just for playing back media you have on the media server? I am wanting to get most of the videos we have on a computer and put the dvds somewhere that they can not get lost or broken. Having a 10 year old in the house means that dvds get lost, broken, or scratched.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Okay, typically...

HTPC: A PC hooked up to a TV
Media Server: No TV, streams content to HTPCs, Gaming systems, etc.

It sounds like you want an HTPC. Is this correct?


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

Depending on what you already have, the simplest/cheapest option I can think of is getting a $20 external USB hard drive enclosure and put in any old hard drive. Most any HT equipment these days can decode MKV and audio files through a USB port. Then you don't have to worry about a server or even leaving anything powered up.


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Have you thought about a Western Digital WD TV Live Plus HD Media Player. It also does Netflix and streams almost anything you throw at it. It is also hackable that gives it a little more tweaking and options not with the std firmware.


----------

